# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد > مبتدی: تصحیح سورس Bash

## pixcel

سلام خسته نباشید
من میواستم یه رشته 24 عددی تولید کنم بعد بریزم داخل یه متغیر
بعد رشته 24 رقمی رو تبدیل به هش MD5 کنم و بریزم داخل یه متغیر 
بعد یه پوشه به اسم متغیر md5 بسازم و داخل اون پوشه یه پوشه دیگه با اسم متغیر  24 رقمی بسازم

سورسشو نوشتم ولی مشکل داره

اگر امکان داره برام تصحیحش کنید.. خیلی کارم گیره


#!/bin/bash
chars=abcdefgh0123456789
for i in {1..24} ; do
   str1="${chars:RANDOM%${#chars}:1}"
    echo -n $str1
done
echo
str2="$(echo -n "$str1" | md5sum)"
echo -n $str2
    mkdir /etc/db/"$str2"
    mkdir /etc/db/"$str2"/"$str1"
echo

----------

